# Any change in motor tax for pre 2008 cars?



## RichInSpirit (13 Oct 2021)

Did motor tax for pre 2008 cars go up in the budget? 
I can't find any information online.


----------



## Leo (13 Oct 2021)

Budget details published here. No changes to motor tax.


----------



## RichInSpirit (13 Oct 2021)

Thank you Leo


----------

